# just received .... re windows 11



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I received a "Windows Update" stating "This PC doesn't currently meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11." and it has a hyperlink to "get PC health check" so as to "...get the details and see if there are things you can do in the PC health check app..."

My PC has been working fine with what I do with it; so I'm wondering what I should do in this case...information/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

I've been getting that message for months. I have just been ignoring it. Unless I absolutely HAVE TO update, I won't.
I was using Windows XP until last year, I don't like Windows 10. Pretty sure I won't like Windows 11 either.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just ignore it. If it gives you the option to ignore it permanently, even better.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I never thought things would be less complicated when I booted windows and went for a Mac.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok thanks everyone. I'll just ignore it. I used XP for years too and loved it. Got to where I could not get into my favorite game with it nor even update it's drivers; so reluctantly had to let it go.........


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I finally took the Windows 11 plunge today. It seems OK.

I did it on an older PC using the Rufus method. You'll need the latest version of Rufus (version 3.18 or higher). This is a good writeup about it.









How to create Windows 11 bootable USB to bypass requirements with Rufus - Pureinfotech


To create a bootable USB to install Windows 11 bypassing system requirements use the Rufus extended option. Here's how.




pureinfotech.com


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada sure would be nice to have your understanding of computers, even some...........


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I'll just ignore it. I used XP for years too and loved it. Got to where I could not get into my favorite game with it nor even update it's drivers; so reluctantly had to let it go.........


If they had only they left XP. Or quit messing around looking for new ways to take total control and find new ways to get in our business. I'd still be using it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It took me 10 years to learn how to use XP. I personally think Gates and Microsoft are trying to make people stupid. Your brain can hold only so much and for those who started with DOS or Pascal, our brains are reaching computer OS overload.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

BadOregon said:


> I've been getting that message for months. I have just been ignoring it. Unless I absolutely HAVE TO update, I won't.
> I was using Windows XP until last year, I don't like Windows 10. Pretty sure I won't like Windows 11 either.


I'm a luddite too.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

There are worse things to be. I just don't see any good reason to fix it if it ain't broke. I am not computer savvy, can barely use the blasted thing as it is and they keep changing it. Bah!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BadOregon said:


> There are worse things to be. I just don't see any good reason to fix it if it ain't broke. I am not computer savvy, can barely use the blasted thing as it is and they keep changing it. Bah!


You have 3 more years of fully supported Windows 10. And after all, 3 years is an eternity in computer years.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

By then perhaps the internet will have gone to crap and I will have no reason to use a computer. There aren't many reasons even now. I have books and I know how to research. I often wonder what will happen to those who only know how to use a cell phone for everything. (I know, kind of off topic)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BadOregon said:


> By then perhaps the internet will have gone to crap and I will have no reason to use a computer. There aren't many reasons even now. I have books and I know how to research. I often wonder what will happen to those who only know how to use a cell phone for everything. (I know, kind of off topic)


Computers were around long before the Internet was available to the public. Before widespread Internet usage, computers were useful for record keeping, spreadsheet analysis, and word processing. Scientists wouldn't know what to do without computers to help them with tedious regression calculations. Refineries, chemical plants and nuclear facilities have retired their analog devices and now use distributed control computers to maintain temperatures, pressures & flow rates. Imagine trying to run a bank without a computer in this day & age.

Sure, there are lots of reasons to have a computer without Internet. I bought my first computer in 1986 but didn't have an Internet account until around 1995, nearly 10 years later.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

I understand all that. But there are good and bad sides to everything. Computers have made our lives easier (not necessarily better) in a lot of ways, in other ways they have made things worse. A lot of people now don't/can't think
for themselves without one. Sad. 
I just meant that "I" as an individual would have no use/reason for a computer if it weren't for the internet.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I ran across an n-lited cut down lightened version win11 (1,6GB iso) and got it running on an old P4 computer. All the tests and requirement for MS account were removed. Oh and it was in Portuguese... LOL The person that n-lited it apparently removed all the language packs except his native Portuguese. Sure there is way to add English option back but you know, dont really care, just use it once a year for taxes and the tax software is in English. Yea a 20 year old computer. So much for artificially high requirements. Honestly seemed like a variation of win10, didnt see that there was any serious need for a win11 except changing versions is a cash cow for MS. So now I am set to run tax software for another 10 years on the old P4 computer... 

I see tinkering with this crap kinda like playing solitaire. Plus unlike solitaire, actually learn something, useless as it may be. I recently got current Puppy Linux working with current version Easytether. Wasnt something I had to do, it worked fine with Azilink. I just wanted to see if I could do it. If nothing else figure it keeps my brain active.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I finally took the Windows 11 plunge today. It seems OK.
> 
> I did it on an older PC using the Rufus method. You'll need the latest version of Rufus (version 3.18 or higher). This is a good writeup about it.
> 
> ...


I'm getting used to where things are in Windows 11. I can't say there are any great advantages to it though.

I had my first genuine hiccup today. I tried to use my scanner and I got a popup advising me of a driver error (twain scanning device). I went to the Canon website to see if there was a Windows 11 driver available, but there wasn't. So I downloaded the Windows 10 64-bit driver and installed it. The scanner works fine now.

All the other drivers seem to have transferred into Windows 11 ok without doing anything.


----------

